# Motor Tilt/trim Position on take off



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am the proud owner of my first center console boat, a Key West 1720 Sportsman, with a 90 hp v4 Johnson, power tilt/trim. My question is, what position should motor be when starting out to full plane? I took it out today and onceI opened it up with the motor all the way down the nose popped a wheelie, had to stand up to see over the bow. After about 50 yards the boat planed out nicely. Do I have the motor in the wrong position or possibly the wrong prop on the boat. The prop that came on it whenI bought it is a 4 blade stainless steel prop. I don't think it is the original type prop for the motor.

Suggestions please.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

probably not the same prop.. But most boats do that, you take off at a decent throttle and you cant see over the bow... Kinda like a riding lawn-mower... You put it in 6 gear with the throttle all the way up and it will pop a wheelie... just take off slower..


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

T, take a lookwhat hole your trim pin is in. (mounting bracket under the motor). If its not in the closest hole to the transom try putting it there and then trim your motor all the way down (with the boat out of the water) if the motor hits then you have to live with it without trim tabs. My best guess.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

> *lastcast (11/4/2008)*T, take a lookwhat hole your trim pin is in. (mounting bracket under the motor). If its not in the closest hole to the transom try putting it there and then trim your motor all the way down (with the boat out of the water) if the motor hits then you have to live with it without trim tabs. My best guess.


Check this for sure, but also check your WOT RPM once you have got it up on plane and trimmed out properly. Your RPM should be around 5200. If your have an owners manual check it to make sure. If your RPM is ok then the prop is ok. When first throttleing up give 3/4-full throttle. This will allow it to spin up faster. If the RPM/prop is ok then you may consider drilling a vent holebehind each blade. Don't do this yourself. If you are in Pensacola take it over to the Prop Shop on Navy Blvd.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I should be trimmed all the way in / Down.



Sometimes you may think that it is, but it isn't.

I've seen plenty of people do that.





Other causes: livewells full, fat people in the back of a small boat like yours.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a hydrofoil - it is easy and can be done in about 30 minutes.



This is the one that I got:



http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...L=true&storeNum=6&subdeptNum=240&classNum=384



This made a world of difference in how my KW 1720 PRO planes out. Also, like others have said, try and distribute you load evenly and make sure your motor IS trimmed all of the way down when starting out - assuming your not in water too shallow to do so, of course.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

> *X-Shark (11/9/2008)*I should be trimmed all the way in / Down.
> 
> Sometimes you may think that it is, but it isn't.
> I've seen plenty of people do that.
> ...


It should be all the way down and in, find out at what rpms you plane, and at full throttle what rpms.


----------

